
Why Twitter May Be Ruinous for the Left - raleighm
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/01/how-twitter-harms-left/605098/
======
cworth
Centrist political analysts of The Atlantic sort hate Twitter. They have to
engage with the platform with their job and are constantly dunked on by the
online left, who are far better at Twitter than they are.

The Twitter users are the same volunteers canvassing, phone banking, and
donating to drive the left’s resurgent mass movement.

Also, note how the article accepted the Warren campaign’s story about Bernie
Sanders making a sexist statement as a matter of fact.

